# Wwe '13



## wwwescape (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone know where I can get a BLES version of WWE '13. Apparently the BLAS version of WWE '13 was launched in India, which is totally ridiculous as the BLAS version is not compatible with Indian PlayStation Store. Sure, we can get it from Buy Video Games for Consoles and PC - From Japan, Korea and other Regions, but I was wondering where we could get such a copy in India.


----------

